# DualBoot with SafeStrap



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Is there a way to dual boot with safestrap. specifically i want to dualboot Maverik Rom 2.0 and Hashcode's ICS port. I have tried disabling the safe system and then installing a zip but this is not allowed. I have googled it but found no real answers. i hope there is a wayyy


----------



## benharris (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah that's exactly what I'm doing. I have liberty 2.0 in non safe mode and the latest ICS build in safe mode. It works pretty well but it just takes a while to switch between the rooms.


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

How do you do it. When im in non safe it doesnt let me install zips


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

Dri94 said:


> How do you do it. When im in non safe it doesnt let me install zips


You can only install zips when you are in Safemode, hence, Safemode, so if something gets jacked up, it's no big deal. You still have your Non Safe to go right back to.

If you want to install zips on your Non Safe system then you have to uninstall recovery in Safestrap, reinstall Bootstrap, reboot into recovery, then install zips. Then go back, uninstall bootstrap, and reinstall Safestrap recovery.

There is a huge thread about this stuff here that should clear up any further questions. I would suggest reading it before doing anything like this.

Good luck.


----------



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

heavyMGS said:


> You can only install zips when you are in Safemode, hence, Safemode, so if something gets jacked up, it's no big deal. You still have your Non Safe to go right back to.
> 
> If you want to install zips on your Non Safe system then you have to uninstall recovery in Safestrap, reinstall Bootstrap, reboot into recovery, then install zips. Then go back, uninstall bootstrap, and reinstall Safestrap recovery.
> 
> ...


this is what i thought i was going to have to do. thanks im going to do that now, can you tell me where the thread is. i looked in the droid3 forum but didnt see it ! +1 for you for the speedy and helpful reply


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

heavyMGS said:


> You can only install zips when you are in Safemode, hence, Safemode, so if something gets jacked up, it's no big deal. You still have your Non Safe to go right back to.
> 
> If you want to install zips on your Non Safe system then you have to uninstall recovery in Safestrap, reinstall Bootstrap, reboot into recovery, then install zips. Then go back, uninstall bootstrap, and reinstall Safestrap recovery.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I missed your post.

In case you have not found that thread, it's here.

Hope it went OK.


----------

